# Starlight Tools 1 phase to 3 Phase using PhaseMAXX 7TZ Soft Start RPC



## Starlight Tools (Feb 25, 2011)

No Igor, Not that switch

Just about finished settting up the electrical panel in this shot, the 600V 3 Phase loadcentre is being wired up.

This set up has worked extremely well. The power comes to the shop as a sub panel from the main house panel to a 120/240V load centre. This supplies all the outlets in the shop. From Sub panel, 240V 1 phase is routed to the PhaseMAXX 7TZ RPC. This unit is soft start, so it won't brown out the neighbourhood starting and will also run on a smaller breaker, although doing that reduces your max HP. It will handle a 7-1/2 HP Class 1 non CNC load, 5 HP Class 2 up to a total HP of 22 HP, or 3HP to a total of 3-3/4 HP CNC. The unit has the built in VLC, a voltage regulator to protect smaller motor, and the output is protected by a TLC, Timing Line Contactor. 

I used a 240V 3 Phase Load Centre as a distribution box, that way the individual loads can be properly fused. 

One set of breakers from the 240V feeds a 240-600KVA Transformer which then goes into a 600V Load Centre so that the high voltage wiring can be properly fused as well.

We are a dealer for this brand of RPC. If you wish more info the website for them is http://www.electram.com or you can send me a message directly.

Walter


----------



## ScrapMetal (May 10, 2012)

Thanks Walter.  That could be a BIG help.  That looks like the right way to do it.  Do you have an estimate of the costs involved for setting that up?  I would have to balance that against just having a 440 3-phase run to my shop/bay.  I will get on the Electram site and do a little "self study" when I have some time this evening.

A question though, if one were to run an actual 3-phase 440 line to ones shop/bay would it still be a good idea to install a TLC to prevent phase out?  In  my office building I've had the transformer "drop" a phase and lost power to half of the equipment/lights, etc. in my building.  I'd hate to see that suddenly happen again and damage my equipment.

Thanks much,

-Ron


----------



## bvd1940 (May 10, 2012)

Real nice setup & very neatly done Walter


----------



## Starlight Tools (Jun 1, 2012)

Ron

Having 440V 3 phase wired in from Hydro is always the best route, but can be costly.  It is close to 10,000 just to have them drop the lines in my area, plus more if they have to install new poles.  But that would give you many amps worth of power, and almost unlimited tools you could look at.

You would probably either need to also get a step down transformer for 220/208 V as well, or they would install the 208 v and you would step up from there.

The RPC is for the budget concious user that does not want to mortgage the property to have hydro install 3 phase power, especially when "off the grid" or in remote locations.

The TLC is only applicable to the RPC.  If you have hydro wire in 3 phase, then you will be having a sparky set up the proper load centres and all the extra circuit breakers etc.

BVD

thanks for the compliment.  I figure if I am going to sell the units, I had better have mine installed right to show how it should be done.

I spent about $4300 for the RPC with the add-ons, VLS, TLC etc.  There was another 2 thou on the three electrical load centres, breakers and wiring.  600v panel was $300 and the one 15A 600V breaker was the same so $600.00 just for those two items.  The transformer was supplied by the guy I bought the B&S #13 from, as he quoted it out at 220V 3 phase and it turned out to have 2 550V and 1 575V motors on it, so he threw in a used 10KVA transformer rather than have to come and pick back up the machine an ship it back to Calgary.  I did the wiring myself with  bit of help from my daughter who is trying to be an apprentice electrician.  The inspector was very impressed with the quality of the installation.

Walter


----------



## Rbeckett (Jun 2, 2012)

Nothing is better than a great install for a product testimonial.  That is a clean and well planned install Walter.  It shows the inspector attention to detail and safety conciosness all at the same time.  Congrats on such a nice project.  
WCB


----------

